# Foggy Albion



## bernardina (Oct 7, 2012)

Η Αγγλία τυλιγμένη στην ομίχλη; Σιγά το πρωτότυπο, θα πείτε.
Κι όμως...
Κοιτάζοντάς τες, ξανά και ξανά, ένιωσα τα πρώτα σπέρματα από μικρές νουάρ, και όχι μόνο, ιστορίες να ρίχνουν ρίζες στο μυαλό μου.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2012)

Από την κυρία με τον φακό και το μαντίλι να υποθέσω ότι οι έξυπνοι πεζοί μετακινούνταν τη νύχτα μέσα στην ομίχλη με φακό και κάτι λευκό που φροντίζουν να ανεμίζουν, για να μη βρεθούν κάτω από τους τροχούς κάποιου βιαστικού οδηγού;

Ωραίες είναι οι φωτογραφίες πόλης επειδή, ακόμα και στο ασπρόμαυρο ή ιδίως στο ασπρόμαυρο, δημιουργούν εντυπωσιακές αντιθέσεις. Αλλά στην Αγγλία δύο από τα πιο εντυπωσιακά καιρικά φαινόμενα είναι (α) η ομίχλη στην εξοχή, στο πράσινο (που είναι το απόλυτο παραμύθι, αλλά δεν βγάζει εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες, εκτός αν στο πράσινο υπάρχουν έντονες πιτσιλιές κίτρινου ή κόκκινου), και (β) ο ουρανός μετά από βροχή (εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία, ακόμα κι αν είσαι αρχάριος).


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> [...] Κοιτάζοντάς τες, ξανά και ξανά, ένιωσα τα πρώτα σπέρματα από μικρές νουάρ, και όχι μόνο, ιστορίες να ρίχνουν ρίζες στο μυαλό μου.



Μία από αυτές τις νουάρ ιστορίες έγινε θεατρικό έργο το 1937, αυτό που φαίνεται στη μαρκίζα της προτελευταίας φωτογραφίας:






το _Wanted for Murder_ των Terence De Marney - θεατρικός συγγραφέας, σκηνοθέτης και ηθοποιός, ο πρώτος που έπαιξε στο ραδιόφωνο τον Σάιμον Τέμπλαρ, τον Άγιο - και Percy Robinson (εκεί το πρόγραμμα με όλο τον θίασο του Lyceum Theatre στη Wellington Street), το οποίο γυρίστηκε σε ταινία το 1946, με τον ίδιο τίτλο (γνωστή και ως _A Voice in the Night_), σε σκηνοθεσία του Lawrence Huntington. Δεν την έχω δει (ή τουλάχιστον δεν το θυμάμαι, αλλά είναι τόσες που έχω δει και δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου, μόνο αν δω κάποιες σκηνές και μου θυμίσουν κάτι), αλλά κάποιος εκεί την εκθειάζει λέγοντας ότι ενώ επηρεάστηκε από παλιότερες ταινίες του Χίτσκοκ, επηρέασε κι αυτή με τη σειρά της τον Χίτσκοκ. Μια που είπα για Χίτσκοκ, ο πλήρης τίτλος του _Ένοικου_ ήταν _The Lodger: A Story of the London Fog.
_
Εκεί η περίληψη από το allmovie, κι εδώ μια κριτική του James Agee ('Agee on Film' [London, 1963], p. 234), για την ατμόσφαιρα:

_Wanted for Murder_, an English melodrama, stars Eric Portman as a middle-class mother's boy who can't keep his hands off the throats of working girls, of whom he strangles several before Scotland Yard catches up with him. To have held out so long, he is remarkably careless at his work, dropping a marked handkerchief near one corpse, a shard of cigar near another, and the balance of the cigar in Inspector Conway's ash-tray. He even knocks the head off his late, mad uncle, "The Happy Hangman," who is on exhibit at Madame Tussaud's and under whose influence the hero does the killing. Neck-deep as he stands in a blizzard of such manna, Roland Culver manages to make the Inspector seem capable and subtle as well as likable. Mr. Portman, who suggests a cross between Paul Henreid and Louis Calhern, gives the maniac a dangerous, melancholic grace. Both men seem to me considerably more persuasive than most of the bench-dogs who are paid to charm women in American films; but not being a woman - not even an American woman - I am ill-qualified to judge. This is a pleasant, unpretentious thriller of the second or third grade, with oddly contradictory streaks of good and crude directing, and some beautifully exciting shots of Hyde Park as a police cordon clears away the rattled crowds and closes, through the twilight, for the kill.

Όπως φαίνεται, θα έχεις καλή κακή παρέα. :) Murder, she wrote. 

Ευχαριστώ για την κυριακάτικη βόλτα, και το νου σου στο μετρό: Terence De Marney died in 1971, aged 63, after an accidental fall in front of a train in the London Underground. :scared:


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2012)

Φυσικά η περίφημη λονδρέζικη ομίχλη ήταν αποτέλεσμα ατμοσφαιρικής ρύπανσης (θερμοκρασιακή αναστροφή και λοιπά παρεμφερή με το αθηναϊκό νέφος) και σήμερα δεν συμβαίνει, παρόλο που ομίχλη για λίγες ή περισσότερες ώρες έχει κατά καιρούς, συνήθως όταν κρύες νύχτες προηγούνται ζεστών ημερών, άνοιξη και φθινόπωρο. Κατά περίεργη σύμπτωση η γειτονιά μου έχει μικροκλίμα τέτοιο που όταν έχει ομίχλη, εγώ έχω διαύγεια από το παράθυρό μου και μπορώ να παρατηρώ αφ'υψηλού την ομίχλη στις άλλες γειτονιές. 
Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το μεγάλο νέφος του 1952. 
Για την ομίχλη της εξοχής να αναφέρω ότι το σήριαλ του Μπιμπισί _Το τέλος της παρέλασης_, που θα το μεταδίδει από βδομάδα η ΝΕΤ, έχει μια αρκετά μεγάλη σκηνή που διαδραματίζεται στην ομίχλη στην εξοχή και βλέπουμε μόνο ασπρίλα και τους δύο ηθοποιούς πάνω σε ένα κάρο σταματημένο. Η σκηνή άρεσε στους κριτικούς για τη φωτογραφία της, προσωπικά δεν πολυπαρακολουθούσα και βαρέθηκα να τους βλέπω τους ηθοποιούς μέσα στα σύννεφα, αλλά άλλοι θα έλεγαν ότι ήταν απερίγραπτης ομορφιάς κλπ κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το μεγάλο νέφος του 1952.


Όχι όλες. Οι πρώτες ίσως. Οι προς τα κάτω είναι παλιότερες.

Για τα καινούργια εγγλέζικα σίριαλ έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια από φίλους. Γιά γράψε εντυπώσεις κάπου στο σωστό νήμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Φυσικά η περίφημη λονδρέζικη ομίχλη ήταν αποτέλεσμα ατμοσφαιρικής ρύπανσης (θερμοκρασιακή αναστροφή και λοιπά παρεμφερή με το αθηναϊκό νέφος) και σήμερα δεν συμβαίνει, παρόλο που ομίχλη για λίγες ή περισσότερες ώρες έχει κατά καιρούς, συνήθως όταν κρύες νύχτες προηγούνται ζεστών ημερών, άνοιξη και φθινόπωρο.



Ήθελα να πω ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα. Με πρόλαβες. Στην Αγγλία είδα ομίχλη ελάχιστες φορές, σε αντίθεση π.χ. με κάποιες περιοχές της Θεσσαλονίκης που η ομίχλη είναι καθημερινή τον χειμώνα (και όχι μόνο).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Από την κυρία με τον φακό και το μαντίλι να υποθέσω ότι οι έξυπνοι πεζοί μετακινούνταν τη νύχτα μέσα στην ομίχλη με φακό και κάτι λευκό που φροντίζουν να ανεμίζουν, για να μη βρεθούν κάτω από τους τροχούς κάποιου βιαστικού οδηγού;



Αν και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να εξακριβωθεί, νομίζω ότι το μαντήλι που κρατάει είναι κίτρινο, που άλλωστε ξεχωρίζει καλύτερα στην ομίχλη.


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2012)

Το κίτρινο και οι αποχρώσεις του μπεζ δείχνουν κάτασπρες στο ασπρόμαυρο φιλμ, χωρίς την αντανάκλαση του λευκού (καλό για την κάμερα), οπότε ίσως έχεις δίκιο. 

Κι ύστερα σου λένε ασπρόμαυρες ταινίες που τους βάζουν το αρχικό χρώμα με υπολογιστή και σου βγαίνει ο Ρικ της Καζαμπλάνκας με φλούφλικο κίτρινο σμόκιν και κραγιόν, ρουζ και σκιά ματιών.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> ...σε αντίθεση π.χ. με κάποιες περιοχές της Θεσσαλονίκης που η ομίχλη είναι καθημερινή τον χειμώνα (και όχι μόνο).


Τι μου θύμισες τώρα... Τρελές βραδινές ομίχλες στο κομμάτι απ' τα Τέμπη ως τα Σέρρας, με τον άσπρο τοίχο να είναι απίστευτα συμπαγής και με τα πολλά χιλόμετρα στο κοντέρ να γεμίζουν μ' ανατριχίλα την όλη εμπειρία. :)


----------

